# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  ocr farsi

## reza1615

سلام
این روزها به نظر من مهمرین برنامه ای که برای ایرانی ها کلیدی هست ocr  هست با توجه به گامپیوتری شدن بایگانی ها و رشد علم وجود این ترم افزار به شدت احساس میشود
ولی متاسفانه چند تا شرکت روی این پروزه کار کردند که دیگر خبری از اونها نیست و همچنین قیمت نرم افزارها یریام آور هست 
من قصد دارم یک برنامه برای ocr  فارسی بنویسم میدونم کار مشکلی هست میدونم تا حالا کسی موفق نبوده ( برای فارسی و عربی) ولی باید از یک جایی شروع کرد  :خیلی عصبانی: 
من چند تا انجمن اپن سرس پیدا کردم که  ocr  کار میکنند و یک پروه هم روی عربی کار میکنند ولی متاسفانه پروزه زبان عربی کارشان را متوقف کردند و سایتشان را بستند!!  :گریه: 
به هر حال دوستانی که میتوانند کمک کنند اعلام آمادگی کنند .
( ocr  برنامه خواندن فایل های عکس و تبدیل آن به فایل txt  هست و کاربرد ان در ترجمه ماشینی و تایپ و ذخیره استاد با حجم کم هست )

----------


## EasternBoy

برای ساخت این برنامه که تلاشهای زیادی شده .. محصولاتی هم بعضی از شرکتها تولید کردند.
اتفاقا دقت بعضیهاشون هم خیلی خوب هست و بالای 98 درصد هست. حتی یک شرکت رو هم دیدم من که *سامانه فهم اسناد* تولید کرده بود. اگه گوگل سرچ کنی پیدا می کنی.

البته به این نکته هم دقت کن که با کامپیوتری شدن بایگانی ها، ورود اطلاعات هم به صورت کامپیوتری انجام میشه و معمولا هم فرمهای کاغذی اونقدر منظم و استاندارد نیستند که بشه به وسیله سیستم های OCR یا ICR اونها رو خوند، بنابراین تنها راهی که در ادارات برای ورود اطلاعات قدیمی دارند ورود اطلاعات به وسیله اپراتور هست که خیلی هم بد نیست. سریع هست و دقت خیلی بالایی هم داره.

----------


## reza1615

سلام
بعد از مدت‌ها باز گشتم :) 
در https://github.com/reza1615/PersianOcr پروژه متن بازی برای ساخت فایل آموزش‌یافته trained برای OCR Farsi راه افتاده است خوشحال می‌شوم در ساخت آن با ما همکاری نمائید در حال حاضر core اصلی توسط گروه برنامه نویس گوگل و اچ‌پی توسعه یافته و الان عربی را ساپورت می‌کند اگر دوستان همت کنند برای فارسی هم گلاسری‌اش را بسازیم

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام.
این که OCR اصطلاحا پردازش آنلاین کنه یا نه خیلی مهمه... با پردازش آنلاین فکر می کنم کار تا حدودی راحت تر باشه در تشخیص... منظورم اینه که مسیر حرکت قلم رو داشته باشیم... ولی خوب در ادارات و جاهای مختلف چیز میزا از قبل نوشته شدن... اما شاید این بتونه یه گامی باشه به سوی نوشتن OCR غیر آنلاین...
ضمنا پروژه هایی در رابطه با OCR فارسی که شکست خوردن دلیلشون چی بوده؟
روش ها چی بوده؟
شبکه ی عصبی...؟

----------


## reza1615

> سلام.
> این که OCR اصطلاحا پردازش آنلاین کنه یا نه خیلی مهمه... با پردازش آنلاین فکر می کنم کار تا حدودی راحت تر باشه در تشخیص... منظورم اینه که مسیر حرکت قلم رو داشته باشیم... ولی خوب در ادارات و جاهای مختلف چیز میزا از قبل نوشته شدن... اما شاید این بتونه یه گامی باشه به سوی نوشتن OCR غیر آنلاین...
> ضمنا پروژه هایی در رابطه با OCR فارسی که شکست خوردن دلیلشون چی بوده؟
> روش ها چی بوده؟
> شبکه ی عصبی...؟


الان این سایت بر اساس همان core که ذکر کردم درحال کار است و برای عربی نتایج به نسبت خوبی دارد

----------


## mahsa-adib

سلام دوستان کسی هست تو کد نویسی کمکم کنه این موضوع شناسایی متن تایپی فارسی موضوع پروژه من و وقت کمی دارم لطفا کمکم کنید من تا یجاهایی پیش رفتم اگر کدی دارید لطفا برام بفرستید با تشکر یا توضیحی اگر میشه تو قسمت سگمنتیشن بهم بدید البته من پروفایل بالایی رو ایجاد کردم بقیشو موندم 
لطفا کمکم کنید
tanhatarin_tanha6269@yahoo.com

----------

